# Trying Flitz metal polish



## Modlerbob (Feb 10, 2011)

I just purchased a tube of Flitz metal polish from Micro Mark for both my railroad layout and slot car track. I was amazed at how much oxidation it removed from from the rails on both. My cars seem to run much more evenly after applying the polish. I also tried it on the gears of my NINCO anglewinders and was pleased at the reduction of gear noise and hopefully an increase in performance. I think it is a worthwhile investment especially here in the south where the humidity will eventually hinder performance if left unaddressed. 

I have also read that it will remove scratches from clear plastic.


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I will give it a try on my track. We have found that Novus #2 plastic polish works REALLY well for lapping gears on T-Jets. It also restored the lexan windshield on my Vetter fairing from scuffed to clear as glass. Not sure how Novus would work on the rails...may give it a try.


----------

